# Mousery Database



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

What is the difference between fuzzy and frizzy?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/?pg=5&sub=9


----------

